# Part Of The Plan - tutorial



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

Dan Fogelberg's great Part Of The Plan - a quick look at the way i play the elements of this great tune........thanks for watching! 

lesson 
[YOUTUBE]vCDnjXxsxaY[/YOUTUBE]


demo 
[YOUTUBE]YFQwIgz_DDo[/YOUTUBE]


----------

